

Traditional MBA skill set is no longer enough - technology
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/3f7e6788-19d8-11e1-ba5d-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1hRH7MbwL

======
mathattack
The challenge with business schools is thatvtheyvare schools. To justify their
existent they need academic rigor. They also need coursework easily digestible
by people from a variety of backgrounds that prepare students for post MBA
careers. In general this means accounting, finance and to a lesser degree
marketing strategy. What is left out are the harder to teach items - emotional
intelligence, judgment, etc. These soft skills come from the school of hard
knocks, with perhaps a few short cuts from good mentors. Even when they try,
business schools get it grossly wrong when they try to teach these topics.

In defense of the MBA... It is the optimal place to learn Accounting. It's too
boring to learn via self study!

------
rbanffy
Was it ever?

~~~
pferde
Exactly the question that came to my mind when reading the title. :)

